# Piper got her BH



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Piper earned her BH this weekend. Now we will focus on IPO 1 and CDX.


----------



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations, ed! Way to go....!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: great job!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow! Great job and very nice picture


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations & gorgeous GSD!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow that's a great accomplishment! Good job!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratulation!!!


----------

